# Fatty Liver



## Linda0818 (Dec 15, 2018)

And I'm not talking about Foie Gras (although apparently I'd be a perfect candidate).

I was told by my doctor that my liver is fatty, following an ultrasound of my upper right quadrant, because something in there has been bothering me lately. I wasn't sure if something was really going on or not because all of this started just after my husband passed away from liver cancer in September. I tend to be somewhat of a hypochondriac and have had generalized anxiety disorder for the past 10 years. So a lot of the physical problems I encounter are brought on by my own paranoia. After he died, I started feeling something in the area where my liver is located, like I was having 'sympathy pains' or something. And, I'm ashamed to admit, I'm one of those people who turns to the internet to research symptoms, which is the worst thing I could do. Even my doctor told me to stop doing that because when you go online to research every single little symptom that pops up, you literally Google yourself into madness. Not to mention scare the living poop out of yourself. It doesn't matter what you research, you'll always come across the websites that basically say, in so many words, "you have a terminal illness and you're going to die in 6 months."

Someone like me, with general *and* health anxiety, will become very depressed and it interferes with my quality of life because death is all I think about it. And it's even worse now, having someone very close to me die of cancer. I keep thinking 'I'm next.'

I'm not sure where I'm going with this, but I wanted to ask if anyone else has been told they have fatty liver and if you can actually _feel_ it. Because even though my doctor told me everything else looks great; gallbladder is fine, pancreas is fine, liver is not inflamed despite the fat, and nothing else was found on the ultrasound, I still have this weird, dull, uncomfortable feeling right beneath my right rib cage. Almost as if something is stuck there. It's not painful, it's just bothersome at times. Maybe it's in my head or maybe something is really there. I don't know. This is how bad my anxiety is - even hearing 2 doctors AND an ultrasound telling me there's nothing there, I still don't have peace of mind, as though I don't believe them. This is how the brain of an anxiety-ridden person works. Any of you out there with anxiety and/or panic disorder knows exactly what I'm talking about. You can be told you're in perfect health and that's still not good enough, despite also being told over 80 million people in the U.S. have fatty livers, as it's very common and you're not alone. 

Basically, I'm wondering 2 things... 

1) Does anyone else have fatty liver and do you do anything to try and improve it?

2) Can fatty liver be physically 'felt' from inside? i.e., could this discomfort I'm feeling under my rib cage be my liver or is it probably something else?

Thanks for listening to my insanity


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2018)

Linda I hear you loud and clear. I also have a fatty liver (I can't feel), and I lost my husband to liver disease 13 yrs ago. You are a brand new widow and it's no wonder you are having problems. I did too. It's only natural. In the end I needed medication for my anxiety, panic attacks and depression. I'm sure not saying that's the right answer for you, but was for me. You need to talk with a professional about how you're feeling. I no longer take any meds for that, and my life is more than worth living again. 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 15, 2018)

So your doctor said, after doing an ultrasound, that your liver is fatty, but he didn’t say “fatty liver disease,” right? Apparently, a lot of things can cause fatty liver, the main ones being alcohol, a sedentary lifestyle, obesity, and a diet high in fatty foods, deep-fried foods, and highly processed foods.

Did your doc run a liver panel on you? If he didn’t, you might ask him why he didn’t.

As far as the discomfort you’re feeling underneath your right rib cage, I really can’t comment, as I’m about as far from being a medical professional as one can get! I don’t try to self-diagnose on the Internet; as you said, that road leads to madness! But when I get a doctor’s diagnosis, usually for Mark, who’s probably the only hypochondriac in the state who’s actually sick, I will look it up on the web to research what I can do to help him to wellness.

I did find this webpage about foods to eat and foods to avoid if you’re concerned about fatty liver. It’s not too alarming, and pretty straightforward. It even has a few links to recipes!

Finally, may I offer my deepest condolences on the passing of your husband. Liver cancer is a most unpleasant way to go, it must have been very difficult for your family. I pray that you have a support system, and that you are surrounded by people you love and who love you. Take your time healing, and seek out laughter and warmth. Revel in the loving memories. Blessings.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 15, 2018)

My sympathies on your  husband's passing.

Could it be something you are eating?  I have a guilty pleasure.  I LOVE Fritos and french onion dip.  I really limit allowing myself to have these in the house because I tend to binge eat them when they are available.  Reasons being not only the high fat and calorie content, but also due to the fact that almost always the day after I  start eating them I  get a feeling like there is a fist sized ball in that area.  Like you, it is not really painful, but is uncomfortable and bothersome.  A couple of days after the Fritos and dip are gone, the feeling goes away.  It's a direct correlation so I  know it's  the food, which is why I  get them less and less frequently now.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 15, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Linda I hear you loud and clear. I also have a fatty liver (I can't feel), and I lost my husband to liver disease 13 yrs ago. You are a brand new widow and it's no wonder you are having problems. I did too. It's only natural. In the end I needed medication for my anxiety, panic attacks and depression. I'm sure not saying that's the right answer for you, but was for me. You need to talk with a professional about how you're feeling. I no longer take any meds for that, and my life is more than worth living again.
> 
> My heart goes out to you.



I'm sorry you lost your husband. It's tough, it really is. I've lost a lot of people throughout my life, including both of my parents, but this is the hardest thing I've ever had to deal with. My life has been forever changed.

I'm prescribed Ativan and Buspirone. The Ativan helps with those "oh crap" moments and the Buspirone is a new thing. I've only been taking it for a few weeks. Back when I was first diagnosed with anxiety, I was prescribed Celexa. Horrible, horrible side effects for the first few weeks. But once my body got used to it, it gave me my life back. That's why I'm trying another anxiety med, but one with fewer side effects. However, despite the side effects Celexa put me through, I REALLY miss not giving a you-know-what. The Buspirone doesn't seem to be doing a whole lot of good yet, but I will give it some time and up my dose, if needed.



JustJoel said:


> So your doctor said, after doing an ultrasound, that your liver is fatty, but he didn’t say “fatty liver disease,” right? Apparently, a lot of things can cause fatty liver, the main ones being alcohol, a sedentary lifestyle, obesity, and a diet high in fatty foods, deep-fried foods, and highly processed foods.
> 
> Did your doc run a liver panel on you? If he didn’t, you might ask him why he didn’t.
> 
> ...



Firstly, thank you for the condolences. I have family and I have my son, who still lives with me (he's a teenager) and I'm so glad I have him. If it weren't for him, I'd have lost my mind by now.

Thank you for the resources, I will look into them.

As for what my doctor said, she didn't say "fatty liver disease." She said, simply, "You have a fatty liver, but other than that, everything looks good." I used to be very strict about the foods I ate, but the last few years, admittedly, I've become lazy about it and have been eating more fatty foods than I normally would. I also enjoy my drinks in the evenings. Add to that the fact that I'm overweight and bam, recipe for liver disaster. My overall cholesterol numbers are fine, but my triglycerides are high. Very high. I believe that to be the biggest contributor to the fat on my liver. I've got to get those blood fats down to normal levels.

My doctor, every 6 months, runs blood labs on me and my liver enzymes (bilirubin) are always within normal range. I just had my blood checked again last month. Bilirubin still normal. 

Go figure.



medtran49 said:


> My sympathies on your  husband's passing.
> 
> Could it be something you are eating?  I have a guilty pleasure.  I LOVE Fritos and french onion dip.  I really limit allowing myself to have these in the house because I tend to binge eat them when they are available.  Reasons being not only the high fat and calorie content, but also due to the fact that almost always the day after I  start eating them I  get a feeling like there is a fist sized ball in that area.  Like you, it is not really painful, but is uncomfortable and bothersome.  A couple of days after the Fritos and dip are gone, the feeling goes away.  It's a direct correlation so I  know it's  the food, which is why I  get them less and less frequently now.



Ha, yes, my weakness is potato chips. But I limit myself now to eating them only once a week. But perhaps you're right, it may be something I'm eating, which is close to what my doctor believes. She said because of all the stress I've been under lately, it's possible I have a buildup of gas and/or stomach acids. I've had more heartburn lately than usual, that much is true. My doctor said to up my dose of omeprazole. I normally take one every 2-3 days to keep the heartburn away, but she suggested taking them more often to see if that helps.

Thank you for your sympathies. Everyone here is so kind.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2018)

So sorry for your loss, Linda. Yes, give yourself a chance to heal, and let your doctors do their thing. My dear departed DH had hepatic steatosis (fatty liver) but it was not his cause of death. He didn't have any symptoms/pain.


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 15, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry for your loss, Linda. Yes, give yourself a chance to heal, and let your doctors do their thing. My dear departed DH had hepatic steatosis (fatty liver) but it was not his cause of death. He didn't have any symptoms/pain.



I'm sorry for your loss as well. 

I was pretty shocked to learn that 80 million Americans have fatty liver. Shocked at the numbers, I mean. But not shocked that fatty liver is common, what with the traditional American diet and all. It shouldn't surprise me. There are probably more people than that who have it and they don't know it yet or may _never_ know it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2018)

Linda, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how difficult this must be for you and your son. I'm glad you have good support.

I have also been diagnosed with fatty liver - not disease, as it hasn't progressed that far yet - with no symptoms; I think whether it's symptomatic may depend on what part of the liver is affected. I also have high triglycerides. Since I also have inflammation bowel disease (among other things), I've been seeing a gastroenterologist for many years. I would suggest that you ask your doctor for a referral to a GI doctor. There is a range of liver tests that my GI doctor orders for me regularly - my family doctor, who has been my doctor since 1989, has told me flat-out that he can't interpret all of the tests my GI doctor has done. He just doesn't have the same training. He also doesn't necessarily know about all the treatment options.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rascal (Dec 15, 2018)

A good friend of ours has the same condition, her doc told her to cut the alcohol. She is very small and doesn't carry any fat. She is also diabetic so that doesn't help. She's about 55 years old and loves a drink. I guess going by her drinking habits she isn't changing. She's aware of it but just carries on.
Sorry to hear of your loss, one of my customers died of the same thing as your hubby. Cancers terrible.

Russ


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 15, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Linda, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how difficult this must be for you and your son. I'm glad you have good support.
> 
> I have also been diagnosed with fatty liver - not disease, as it hasn't progressed that far yet - with no symptoms; I think whether it's symptomatic may depend on what part of the liver is affected. I also have high triglycerides. Since I also have inflammation bowel disease (among other things), I've been seeing a gastroenterologist for many years. I would suggest that you ask your doctor for a referral to a GI doctor. There is a range of liver tests that my GI doctor orders for me regularly - my family doctor, who has been my doctor since 1989, has told me flat-out that he can't interpret all of the tests my GI doctor has done. He just doesn't have the same training. He also doesn't necessarily know about all the treatment options.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Excellent suggestion, thank you. I'll take it up with my GP the next time I see her. 

I appreciate your condolences. It's been tough, but I'll get through it, with the help of my son. He's so much like his dad - outgoing with a great sense of humor, so he keeps me laughing


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 15, 2018)

Rascal said:


> A good friend of ours has the same condition, her doc told her to cut the alcohol. She is very small and doesn't carry any fat. She is also diabetic so that doesn't help. She's about 55 years old and loves a drink. I guess going by her drinking habits she isn't changing. She's aware of it but just carries on.
> Sorry to hear of your loss, one of my customers died of the same thing as your hubby. Cancers terrible.
> 
> Russ



It is terrible, I agree. He was actually a cancer survivor. A little over 5 years ago, he was diagnosed with colorectal cancer. They caught it in time and, with surgery, was able to eradicate it. However, cancer is sneaky. A few cancer cells broke loose and went into hiding (his cancer was metastatic). His doctors told him if he stays cancer-free for 5 years, he was pretty much home free. He was just coming up on his 5-year mark when they found the same cancer cells that invaded his rectal area in his liver. He was diagnosed with liver cancer on August the 17th (one day before our son's birthday) and died September 22nd. 

His pride and joy still sits in the garage and now belongs to my son... his beautiful black Mustang, which he bought for himself in 2016. He and my son named her the Black Sunshine. I couldn't bear the thought of losing that car, so we paid it off and went through probate to get the car transferred into Shane's name. My husband died without a will, so that was the reason for probate. He wanted to make a will, but never got the chance. Every time I look at that car, or any Mustang on the road, it reminds me of him. He was also a wonderful guitarist. That Mustang and music were his passions.

Sorry, now I'm rambling. But I appreciate your input about your friend. I hope nothing bad happens. My doctor said some people simply live with a fatty liver all their lives, regardless of what they eat or drink, and nothing ever comes from it. Then there are others not so fortunate who develop cirrhosis, hepatitis, etc. Just depends on the person, I suppose, and possibly even genetics.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 15, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> I was pretty shocked to learn that 80 million Americans have fatty liver. Shocked at the numbers, I mean. But not shocked that fatty liver is common, what with the traditional American diet and all. It shouldn't surprise me. There are probably more people than that who have it and they don't know it yet or may _never_ know it.



Fatty liver is quite common. I have it. It is reversible If is not that bad. A change in diet and exercise allows liver tissue to regenerate. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 15, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Fatty liver is quite common. I have it. It is reversible If is not that bad. A change in diet and exercise allows liver tissue to regenerate.
> 
> CD



Well, I'm going to do my best to eat healthier, I know that much. I need to back off the fatty foods, as well as the carbs, and try and get my triglycerides down. I think that's my biggest problem. Excessive blood fats can't be good for my liver. And, like I mentioned earlier, my trigs are pretty high.


----------



## Rascal (Dec 15, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> It is terrible, I agree. He was actually a cancer survivor. A little over 5 years ago, he was diagnosed with colorectal cancer. They caught it in time and, with surgery, was able to eradicate it. However, cancer is sneaky. A few cancer cells broke loose and went into hiding (his cancer was metastatic). His doctors told him if he stays cancer-free for 5 years, he was pretty much home free. He was just coming up on his 5-year mark when they found the same cancer cells that invaded his rectal area in his liver. He was diagnosed with liver cancer on August the 17th (one day before our son's birthday) and died September 22nd.
> 
> His pride and joy still sits in the garage and now belongs to my son... his beautiful black Mustang, which he bought for himself in 2016. He and my son named her the Black Sunshine. I couldn't bear the thought of losing that car, so we paid it off and went through probate to get the car transferred into Shane's name. My husband died without a will, so that was the reason for probate. He wanted to make a will, but never got the chance. Every time I look at that car, or any Mustang on the road, it reminds me of him. He was also a wonderful guitarist. That Mustang and music were his passions.
> 
> Sorry, now I'm rambling. But I appreciate your input about your friend. I hope nothing bad happens. My doctor said some people simply live with a fatty liver all their lives, regardless of what they eat or drink, and nothing ever comes from it. Then there are others not so fortunate who develop cirrhosis, hepatitis, etc. Just depends on the person, I suppose, and possibly even genetics.



You're not rambling, you're explaining your frustration. I understand that. Funny you mention mustangs, I recently sold my 66 notchback. I miss it.
One day at a time. And as we say here ....Kia kaha, be strong.

Russ


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 15, 2018)

Rascal said:


> You're not rambling, you're explaining your frustration. I understand that. Funny you mention mustangs, I recently sold my 66 notchback. I miss it.
> One day at a time. And as we say here ....Kia kaha, be strong.
> 
> Russ



A '66, wow! That's a major classic. 

My first 2 cars were Mustangs and I've loved them ever since. Even the brand new Mustangs are beautiful to me. 

Thanks for the positive note. Sometimes I need to hear those things.

Goodnight to all. See you Monday. I'm not on the computer Sundays because that's my one day a week I turn off the computer and my phone and just relax and watch movies all day and fix my son and I an awesome Sunday dinner. Tomorrow we're having one of our favorites - One Pot Spaghetti. Sunday dinner is my one meal of the week where I enjoy favorite comfort foods without worrying about calories and carbs and all that crazy stuff. So I can't wait


----------



## buckytom (Dec 15, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> Goodnight to all. See you Monday. I'm not on the computer Sundays because that's my one day a week I turn off the computer and my phone and just relax and watch movies all day and fix my son and I an awesome Sunday dinner .



Much respect for that alone, Linda. See you Monday.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 15, 2018)

A huge +1.   Have a wonderful day with your son tomorrow, Linda.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 16, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> ...Sorry, now I'm rambling...


It's not rambling, especially if it is something that helps you heal. I'm sorry you have to deal with losing your dear hubby. I can't imagine the heartache you and you son carry with his passing. I wish I could give you a big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, although from the looks of this thread, perhaps a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is more in order.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 16, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's not rambling, especially if it is something that helps you heal. I'm sorry you have to deal with losing your dear hubby. I can't imagine the heartache you and you son carry with his passing. I wish I could give you a big
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 16, 2018)

Linda0818 said:


> 2) Can fatty liver be physically 'felt' from inside? i.e., could this discomfort I'm feeling under my rib cage be my liver or is it probably something else?



Hi, Linda. I was thinking about this some more and I wanted to mention - one thing I learned from working at a medical school for 14 years (as the website manager, not a medical professional) is that there are many things that can go wrong in the body that most people outside of medicine never hear about. That feeling could be from the liver, or the gallbladder - stones, possibly - or the pancreas, or a duct associated with any of these. Or it could be a reaction to the stress you've been under. 

This is just another way of encouraging you to see a gastroenterologist, who is most likely to be able to answer your questions. Good luck. I hope you're enjoying your Sunday [emoji2]


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 16, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> My sympathies on your  husband's passing.
> 
> Could it be something you are eating?  I have a guilty pleasure.  I LOVE Fritos and french onion dip.  I really limit allowing myself to have these in the house because I tend to binge eat them when they are available.  Reasons being not only the high fat and calorie content, but also due to the fact that almost always the day after I  start eating them I  get a feeling like there is a fist sized ball in that area.  Like you, it is not really painful, but is uncomfortable and bothersome.  A couple of days after the Fritos and dip are gone, the feeling goes away.  It's a direct correlation so I  know it's  the food, which is why I  get them less and less frequently now.


I have the same problem with bingeing on Lay's Ruffles with Ridges and French onion dip. It's an every-few-months indulgence.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2018)

Little back story: I had a heart attack and got a stent. Then I was feeling pressure and dull pain in my right flank and was diagnosed with Fatty Liver. My doctor at the time tossed it out there and never referred to it again, even when I asked about treatment. So, I did my own research and found that a Ketogenic Diet was the only treatment for Fatty Liver.  https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=fatty+liver+and+ketogenic+diet for your own research.


Triglycerides are directly related to the amount of carbs eaten, not fat. High triglycerides contribute largely to fatty liver.  Again, do your own research, don't take my word for it or anyone else's. I am available by PM to answer questions if you like, but will not expound on the public forum about my diet and/or habits.


Anecdotal: I have lost 30 pounds, have reduced my Cardiac meds and have stopped all diabetes medications. It still took 2 more heart attacks and 3 more stents to get me healthy enough to exercise. My fatty liver has reduced by 50% in the last 4 years.

My condolences on your loss, my husband died last February from Metastatic Bladder Cancer.


----------



## Rascal (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm really impressed with how the human body can take such a hammering and bounce back. I've seen some bad stuff but almost every time ended in a good result. Back to the liver, I was thinking about 30 years ago I used to dress lambs and pigs as home kill. The lamb livers had huge build up of fat around them,the livers were the first thing grabbed. They were wrapped in huge amounts of fat.

Russ


----------



## Linda0818 (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks so much for everyone's posts, hugs and suggestions. So appreciated!

I need to start eating healthier and get rid of some of my weight. That much I know for sure. I also need to chill on the alcohol. That's definitely not helping. I don't drink huge amounts, but I do so love a few drinks in the evenings. I never drink enough to actually get drunk because I hate that feeling. But right now any amount of alcohol isn't going to be good for me, so no use in trying to justify it. That's going to be one seriously hard habit to break. 

On one hand, I'm glad I found out about this so I can take steps to make it better. However, on the other hand, as if I needed anything else to make me even crazier than I already am, knowing about this has severely depressed me and I walk around in a doom & gloom fog all day long. I keep thinking _well, this is it, my life has been majorly shortened, so I  may as well get used to the fact that I probably won't be here much longer._

And just thinking that way is wreaking havoc on my psyche. A movie I watched once had some older Southern woman in it that said "You think too much about the time you have left, you don't spend it living."

She said a mouthful there.


----------

